# adobe photoshop installation error!



## rishabh (Apr 15, 2013)

your installer encountered the following problems.
inconsistency in the installer database please restart your computer and try again.

adobe photoshop cs6.
what could the problem be?! it installs in every computer other than mine!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Apr 15, 2013)

Error "...Installer Database is Corrupt..." when you install Adobe Creative Suite 3 products


----------



## rishabh (Apr 17, 2013)

^ not helpful 
i don't have any caps.db file in the caps folder.

any other solution? am i missing any general driver in my laptop? i initially had ubuntu.removed it and installed win7 and took drivers from dell's website.


----------



## Ayuclack (Apr 17, 2013)

rishabh said:


> your installer encountered the following problems.
> inconsistency in the installer database please restart your computer and try again.
> 
> adobe photoshop cs6.
> what could the problem be?! it installs in every computer other than mine!




Where Did You Got Photoshop From !!


----------



## avinandan012 (Apr 17, 2013)

@op is that a *ahem* version of CS6??


----------



## rishabh (Apr 17, 2013)

resolved. thanks a ton!

had the caps.db folder.Didn't see that earlier


----------

